# General > Genealogy >  Alexander Macdonald / Helen Dunnett Angus

## moresmall

Hi 

Just discovered  this website. 

Anyone here have connections to Alexander Henderson Macdonald bc 1890 & Helen Dunnett Angus bc 1890 who were married 14 July 1909 in Lybster, Latheron.  

They had 2 sons that I know of Alexander bc 1910, and a Neil George Macdonald, born 1911 in Thurso,  he married a Margaret Cardno Noble.  

Any information about the above would be much appreciated. 

Regards

Maureen, from New Zealand.

----------


## Mamie_2

replied to your query on County Sutherland website.

Mamie

----------

